# Bison and allergies question



## mickeysmom579 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi! I'm new here and am looking for suggestions for my dog Minnie. She has some allergy issues - skin rashes, redness, etc, and a friend suggested limiting the ingredients she eats. I saw that Natural Balance carries a line called L.I.D. with different formulas like venison, bison, etc. Has anyone tried the bison on their dogs?  From what I've read it seems to be a good choice for dogs with skin issues. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks! eace:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

L.I.D.'s are great for dogs with issues, what food has she been on before? Lamb is usually a good source for allergy problems also.


----------



## mickeysmom579 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for your response! I have heard so many good things about Natural Balance so I looked at their website and saw that they also have all the L.I.D. formulas in dry, cans and treats. Maybe we will try the Lamb Meal & Brown Rice first and see if that helps. Thank you for your help - and what a beautiful picture of your dogs! They are so sweet!eace:


----------



## dogfresh4000 (Dec 5, 2011)

Not sure about your specific allergy situation with your pooch but I've been feeding my terriers the bison recipe from the Freshpet Vital line (as requested by the vet) and they absolutely love it and no problems yet. I was skeptical at first but I saw their 5-star rating on dog food advisor so I thought why not. Check it out


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Another choice would be Nature's Variety LID, They have a lamb and a turkey formula and bot are grain free:

New Instinct Limited Ingredient Diets | Nature's Variety


In addition, there are several other unique proteins that you can try if the lamb does not work out - Bison, Duck, Venison, Whitefish, Rabbit 

The key is to use a protein the dog has never been exposed to.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, there's Natural Balance, Nature's Variety LID, Wellness Simple Solutions, Pinnacle, as a few allergy options.


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bison is an excellent source of protein and ideal meat substitute for dogs with allergies to beef and chicken. I feed my puppy with bison dog treats from boulder dog food company. They have huge variety of bison products. My puppy just loves them.


----------

